# Simpsons Imperial Ale Malt



## humulus (24/8/11)

Has anyone used Simpsons Imperial ale malt????
how best could you describe and use this malt??????
many thanks humulus


----------



## mje1980 (24/8/11)

If its anything like the heritage crystal it will be sensational!


----------



## humulus (24/8/11)

Beautiful my LHBS has a 25kg bag mmmmmm now to think of some recipes!!


----------

